# What's your choice of Light?



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Just wondering what lighting others were carrying on a regular basis if any like I do. I like being prepared. So here are my primary flashlights. Some I use every single day. 
My Fenix E12 130 lumens/one AA














My Ozark Trail 200 lumens/two AA














Rayvac Indestructible 140 lumens/twoD














And in my Condor I keep another back 
Rayvac Pen light 3 lumens/one AAA


























So,what are you guys typically carrying?
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

A thrunite t10. Really easy to carry in the pocket.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Heard of that one. How many lumens has it got? And what's its throw?

Of my collection my Fenix and the Ozark get the most use and are my favorite.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

I normally use my Fenix LD10. I also have a Jetstream BA10:



















I also have this Cree Torchlight. Cheapy, but works very well:










My camera sucks in low light, but here it is on flood:










On spot. You can actually see the chip:


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Aries666 said:


> Heard of that one. How many lumens has it got? And what's its throw?Of my collection my Fenix and the Ozark get the most use and are my favorite.


I think it has like 160 lumens on high, but I rarely use the high setting from day to day. Its too bright for just trying to read the back of a drillbit or something similar which is what most of my use accounts to. The medium setting is just right for that sorta stuff. I couldn't tell yoh how far it's throw is. The main thing I like about it is the size.
I have a couple other hand held flashlights. A four D mag-lite and a rayovac that looks like a smaller version of the one you have. I keep the rayovac in my tacklebox and the mag-lite belongs in my truck with a spotlight by it's side.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I also have an ultrafire that's like 2000 lumens. I'm sure its an inaccurate measurement though. Just don't have the 18650 battery for it.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

The Warrior said:


> I normally use my Fenix LD10. I also have a Jetstream BA10:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That last pic is sweet I will post some contrast pics when it gets dark?


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Aries666 said:


> That last pic is sweet I will post some contrast pics when it gets dark?


Here's a few more, that were closer to the subject. Like I said, my camera takes crappy low light photos:



















Crazy how bright it really is. There's a youTube video of it somewhere, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Found the video. It's a Torch Light C78. About $10 worth, haha. Cheap, but bright. It's 130 lumens, it says. The rear switch on it is kind of wonky but hey, for $10...:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I think my favorite light is Coors light.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> I think my favorite light is Coors light.


Ah, you don't go for the hard stuff, eh?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A $ 4 LED. Works pretty good.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

treefork said:


> A $ 4 LED. Works pretty good.


Yeah I have many of those all over the place in the car and house from harbor fraight I got for free. Workd just fine going through a backpack or glove box. I just want and need serious distance. I like to be able to see something 60-100 yards away if I can. I live in tucson Arizona and we have little to no street lights because of a space observatorium above the tucson valley. And the valley was made to make as little light pollution as possible. So in a dark town with large patches of cactus filled desert...I gotta have at least 50yards of throw


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Aries666 said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > A $ 4 LED. Works pretty good.
> ...


I know what you mean. They're good for close range. I have some Stream Light Divers lights ( 3 C cell ) that are good for portable spot light action. Not the best but decent and they're water proof. I have my old original 6 D Mag Lite that really throws the light and serves other purposes , if you know what I mean. I feel safe with this one.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh yeah, mags are always good. I think they have started using Cree's now too. I want to get one of those Rayvac indestructible spotlights for camping. Think its got 500 lumens with a 360 meter throw


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Are there any good, affordable LED flashlights around that use lithium (LiPo or LiFe) rechargable batteries?


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Is there a known conversion from candlepower to lumens and vice versa? I would like to know how many lumens my spotlight is.

Aries, check your pm.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Blade said:


> Is there a known conversion from candlepower to lumens and vice versa? I would like to know how many lumens my spotlight is.
> 
> Aries, check your pm.


http://www.energybooks.com/pdf/D1150.pdf


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

treefork said:


> Blade said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a known conversion from candlepower to lumens and vice versa? I would like to know how many lumens my spotlight is.
> ...


Thanks that clears things up.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I own about 6 of these, one is in my pocket at all times. Super cheap, super bright. A huge thank you to August West who first showed me these...gave me one actually  . Load 'em up with a single lithium AA battery, great life, great performance.

They are pretty cheaply manufactured, one of them on my first order was non-functional right out of the box....but at $4 a pop for such a bright.compact/adjustable light I can deal with a dud.

http://www.amazon.com/Flashlight-Torch-Adjustable-Focus-Light/dp/B006E0QAFY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1403227510&sr=8-1&keywords=flashlight+cree










I used to carry one of those pen lights. (this one posted earlier)










It's a fine light, but for the same price the first one is MANY times brighter, and only slightly more bulky.


----------

